# Girls: Are you attracted to male gorillas?



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

This question isn't quite as stupid as it sounds. I've been wondering this for a while. My reasoning is as follows. 

Gorillas and other apes have a body shape that is somewhat similar to humans. On top of that, gorilla males have physical attributes like big muscles, broad chest, great strength and hairiness - all of which are, by human standards, considered masculine characteristics. So it stands to reason that human females might be attracted to them.

I couldn't answer this question by asking myself if I'm attracted to gorilla females. The reason is that gorilla females are hairy, strong and big - so by human standards even they are masculine, not feminine. I couldn't think of another animal with a human body shape having feminine characteristics by human standards.

So anyway, are you attracted to male gorillas, even a bit? And be honest... opcorn


----------



## Black And Mild (Apr 11, 2011)

Posting because I want to be a part of the lols


----------



## Khantko (Apr 27, 2012)

yes, that's why girls love going to the zoo, to check out those hot gorilla muscles


----------



## newbornmind (May 6, 2012)

Sorry, couldn't help voting on this one 

Edit, are you ****ing for real? LOL


----------



## Iota (Mar 24, 2010)

I hope this is a joke. The human male has a hyper-sexuality unlike any other animal on this planet, so I am sure there are many men out there that find gorillas attractive (whether female or not).... but gorillas do not look, act, or sound like adult (human) men... and as we know, looks can take a man only so far when it comes to being attractive to a human female.


----------



## Khantko (Apr 27, 2012)

to get the ladies going


----------



## moya (Feb 16, 2012)

Iota said:


> I hope this is a joke. The human male has a hyper-sexuality unlike any other animal on this planet, so I am sure there are many men out there that find gorillas attractive (whether female or not).... but gorillas do not look, act, or sound like adult (human) men... and as we know, looks can take a man only so far when it comes to being attractive to a human female.


What about a gorilla that is caring, sensitive and sweet? And speaks? French? And shaves?

Or are you more into badboys? Like, you know.. a gorilla with a motorcycle who skips class to smoke pot?


----------



## Black And Mild (Apr 11, 2011)

Can people voting yes please post, lol?


----------



## One Man Wolfpack (Aug 11, 2011)




----------



## moya (Feb 16, 2012)

Voted " _Yes, they're hot_", btw. Which reminds of last night's dream.....

An interesting dream, it was, in fact. I stormed out of the bushes, beating my chest and kicking up dirt to establish my dominance. This caught the attention of one particular female, Layla. Who, after her innitial shyness, stepped towards me and tried to get to know me. She carefully reached out to me and I sniffed her hand. After gently stroking her soft fur, she assumed her mating position and as I was about to mount, Rough John jumped in, growling and towering above me. His 7 foot tall muscular physique blocking out the sun, casting me in momentary darkness to show who's boss.

I was eagerly awaiting him however and made myself as small as possible to show that I was submissive to him.

He was hesitant, but I thought I felt a glimpse of his sexual curiosity that is all too common among great apes and I knew that I was about to find out the real meaning behind his name.

All other apes gathered around us as we mated and it turns out he's quite the opposite of what his name implies. 5 hours later, I found myself dozing off on his hairy, gorilla stomach, teasing and tickling him with a long piece off gras that was within my reach.. I got up to prepare our nest for the night, as all gorilla's do, but my surroundings began to blur, as if they were becoming pixelated and suddenly heard an alien yet oddly familiar sound from behind the mountains. As the echos became less dominant and the sound became clearer, I realized it was the screeching sound of my alarm clock. I'd woken up and immediately wrote down the story on a nearby piece of paper, so I could cherish the memory of Rough John forever. <3


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Hahahaha oh Ape. I guess I can kinda see the logic behind the question but no I am (sadly?) not.



moya said:


> What about a gorilla that is caring, sensitive and sweet? And speaks? French? And shaves?


Now hold on. When he speaks French does he wear a beret? Because if so I may just reconsider.

Actually even if he doesn't wear a beret as long as he picks up his own socks I'd be game. Who am I kidding.


----------



## moya (Feb 16, 2012)

Perfectionist said:


> Hahahaha oh Ape. No I am (sadly?) not.
> 
> When he speaks French does he wear a beret? Because if so I may just reconsider.


He'll wear _anything_ you want!

He is a romantic gorilla afterall. Which is incindentally the name of a punk band I dig.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Will he come to Ikea with me on a Saturday afternoon to help me pick out a bookshelf? And help me get it into the car and assemble it too? 

If so this gorilla thing is starting to look pretty promising. 

I admit - I'm intruiged.


----------



## Bianca12 (Apr 29, 2012)

I love how most of the replies are from guys lol:haha


----------



## moya (Feb 16, 2012)

Perfectionist said:


> Will he come to Ikea with me on a Saturday afternoon to help me pick out a bookshelf? And help me get it into the car and assemble it too?
> 
> If so this gorilla thing is starting to look pretty promising.
> 
> I admit - I'm intruiged.


It depends... do you _want_ him to help you pick out a bookshelf at Ikea?

Ehh?

EEHH?

Gorillas are like.. the perfect boyfriends. Tough on the outside, but soft on the inside.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Okay that's it I'm sold someone get me to the zoo.


----------



## mdiada (Jun 18, 2012)

What the hell


----------



## kanra (Nov 27, 2011)

HELL yurrr! Gorillas turn me on! :b 
(no, they actually don't)

You can't be serious about this thread, lol.


----------



## TheTruthIsOutThere (Apr 10, 2012)

dafuq is this ****


----------



## rgrwng (Aug 25, 2011)

Jimmies have been rustled today. thanks for the fun thread.

the title made me click on it because i thought the topic would be guido-related.

apes are cool, but i think they look aggressive though not necessarily be trying.


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

:blank


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## King Moonracer (Oct 12, 2010)

Gorillas have small penises


----------



## Mirror (Mar 16, 2012)

Nooooooo thanks.


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

Gorillas, rarely. Chimpanzees for sure, and maybe some Orangutans.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:con


----------



## ApathyDivine (Feb 28, 2012)

Too much hair, lol, sorry


----------



## Invisiblehandicap (Jul 31, 2011)

:no


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I think I'd let one cuddle me if he wanted to.


----------



## RiversEdge (Aug 21, 2011)

I have an ex that I loathe and am repulsed by who was a big line backer guy -- I always looked at him and thought to myself that he was shaped like a big gorilla -- so this question isn't odd to me -- but he ruined it for all gorillas, sorry.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

I think I would rather destroy him with my fists. Of course, he'd kill me, but I am an animal rights supporter; which means he has the right and I have the stupidity.


----------



## BobbyByThePound (Apr 4, 2012)

Silentious said:


> Too much hair, lol, sorry


would you be interested in a shaved gorilla?



RiversEdge said:


> I have an ex that I loathe and am repulsed by who was a big line backer guy -- I always looked at him and thought to myself that he was shaped like a big gorilla -- so this question isn't odd to me -- but he ruined it for all gorillas, sorry.


wow... so just cuz on gorilla did u wrong ur gonna take it out on the whole species??


----------



## MachineSupremacist (Jun 9, 2012)

strawberryjulius said:


> I think I'd let one cuddle me if he wanted to.


*builds leaf nest halfway up a tree*

*beckons strawberryjulius*


----------



## KramersHalfSister (May 3, 2012)

I'm going to have vote no. Bestiality isn't really my thing :/


----------



## MoonlightSky (Mar 24, 2012)

Ew no, of course not.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

Gorillas are sexy. Especially the first 10 or so that I ****ed.


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)

10/10 thread just because of the OP.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

I prefer big gentle bears. roaaarrrr!!


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

King Moonracer said:


> Gorillas have small penises


Bet they're still bigger than all my exes...put together! Ha.


----------



## icemocha3 (Nov 18, 2010)

Gorillas are so cute but I'm not attracted to them lol. Btw thank you for making this thread. It's really funny!


----------



## Witan (Jun 13, 2009)

King Moonracer said:


> Gorillas have small penises


This might be a plus for some women. From what I've heard, large ones can be rather.....painful going in :um But at a whopping 1 inch, a gorilla's might be a little *too* small.

Anyways......:um:tiptoe



Mercurochrome said:


> I think I would rather destroy him with my fists. Of course, he'd kill me, but I am an animal rights supporter; which means he has the right and I have the stupidity.


I literally laughed out loud when I read this, especially the last part.


----------



## Petrovsk Mizinski (Nov 29, 2011)

One Man Wolfpack said:


>


Lulz was hoping to see this GIF upon entering thread.
I'll be leaving the thread satisfied


----------



## Valentine (May 17, 2012)




----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

icemocha3 said:


> Gorillas are so cute but I'm not attracted to them lol.


You friendzone them?


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

I'm not attracted to animals, but animal looking men yes.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Khantko said:


> to get the ladies going


This is one truly fine physical specimen. :yes


----------



## Whitney (Oct 2, 2008)

So cuddly...










also, what is up with those nipples?


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

*Penis size: An evolutionary perspective*

Speaking of penis size:

http://www.guardian.co.uk/science/2010/may/06/women-penis-size



> Today, the average erect gorilla penis is 3cm (1.25 inches) long, the average chimp or bonobo penis comes in at around 8cm and the average human penis stands at around 13cm. Most primates, including chimpanzees, have a penis bone and achieve erections through muscle contraction.2 The human penis has evolved the unusual system of vasocongestion to achieve erection, making the erect organ far more flexible than that of other primate species.
> 
> This unique adaptation is thought to have been selected through female mate choice, and by the time **** erectus arrived on the scene, the hominid penis was significantly longer, fatter and more bendy than our ape cousins'. It has even been theorised that bipedalism evolved in humans to allow the fashionably new, larger, flexible penis to be displayed to discerning females.3
> 
> ...


----------



## moya (Feb 16, 2012)

komorikun said:


> It has even been theorised that bipedalism evolved in humans to allow the fashionably new, larger, flexible penis to be displayed to discerning females.3


See, that's what I keep saying. And still they're telling me to cover up.


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

Why are you talking about gorillas penis size? Are you interested in having fun with gorillas?


----------



## fingertips (Jan 11, 2009)

Ape in space said:


> You friendzone them?


*groan*


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Wut? Naw... baby ones can be cute but... yeah, no =_=


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

wut?


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Khantko said:


> to get the ladies going


Oh snap. I'm gonna have to excuse myself for a moment.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

One Man Wolfpack said:


>


Wow I never realized how short their legs are.


----------



## successful (Mar 21, 2009)

One Man Wolfpack said:


>


----------



## successful (Mar 21, 2009)

Unreal Thread lol


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

I wonder how many of those yes votes were actually serious. And yes, this thread is for real. :yes


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## moya (Feb 16, 2012)

moya said:


> Voted " _Yes, they're hot_", btw. Which reminds of last night's dream.....
> 
> An interesting dream, it was, in fact. I stormed out of the bushes, beating my chest and kicking up dirt to establish my dominance. This caught the attention of one particular female, Layla. Who, after her innitial shyness, stepped towards me and tried to get to know me. She carefully reached out to me and I sniffed her hand. After gently stroking her soft fur, she assumed her mating position and as I was about to mount, Rough John jumped in, growling and towering above me. His 7 foot tall muscular physique blocking out the sun, casting me in momentary darkness to show who's boss.
> 
> ...


Y'all haters, btw. I kicked this off the top of my dome and it's hilarious.


----------



## Whitney (Oct 2, 2008)

Ape in space said:


> I wonder how many of those yes votes were actually serious. And yes, this thread is for real. :yes


I'm gonna say none of them.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

They like large, hairy men so...I'd say yes. :yes


----------



## Whitney (Oct 2, 2008)

My man is small and not hairy.


----------



## Tangerine (Feb 16, 2010)

Monkies/Gorillas/apes are my least favorite animal. I find them gross.


----------



## Black And Mild (Apr 11, 2011)

moya said:


> Y'all haters, btw. I kicked this off the top of my dome and it's hilarious.


Brah I noticed you. I was going to give you a 10/10, but I was like "he already knows".


----------



## T-Bone (Oct 1, 2010)

Being a male, i prefer the female gorillas. I think its obvious why. Sexy momma


----------



## Jinxx (May 10, 2011)




----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

You make the most hilarious threads.


----------



## Yogurt (Nov 1, 2010)

That's just nasty...


----------



## moya (Feb 16, 2012)

Black And Mild said:


> Brah I noticed you. I was going to give you a 10/10, but I was like "he already knows".


Thanks mayne. I kno', but I'ma attention *****. What can I say. *.*


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

First women attracted to gorillas, now it's men attracted to jellyfish... when will this madness end ?? :afr


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

the poll results are lowering my self-esteem :rain


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)

Ape in space said:


> the poll results are lowering my self-esteem :rain


You should have made it a public poll so you could see what you were working with.


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

Would tap dat. I can't wait to feel their huge, hairy, and heavy body all over me!


----------



## ApathyDivine (Feb 28, 2012)

Why not one of these guys?


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

^ I give it a 10/10 on the facial hair.


----------



## MsDaisy (Dec 27, 2011)

I left the house today, bound and determined to find myself a Gorilla... and I found one 










It was fireworks!!


----------



## pythonesque (Jun 16, 2012)

Yes. And honestly, the poll results are damn disappointing. I thought there'd be more votes for yes.


----------



## Jinxx (May 10, 2011)

Aren't these 2 just a sexy pair? ;D


----------



## WhoDey85 (Sep 6, 2006)

I saw a male gorilla flirting with some women at the zoo one time. Cracked me up. 


Also King Kong had some success with the ladies.


----------



## twisterella (Jun 14, 2012)

Hilarious!


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

WhoDey85 said:


> Also King Kong had some success with the ladies.


I've been working on my kidnapping skills but all the tall buildings in my city are smooth and slippery and can't be climbed efficiently.


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

One Man Wolfpack said:


>


 :lol
I want to vote "no," but not "ew no." I'm not disgusted by big, hairy men, but it's not want I'm attracted to either.


----------



## KelseyAlena (Jan 15, 2012)

Ummm wtf?


----------



## Iota (Mar 24, 2010)

They sell gorilla suits... you know, just in case some guys want to try 'em out and strut their stuff.


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

wickedlovely said:


> *[image removed]*


: D


----------



## lyric (Aug 21, 2011)

Still trying to decide if the absurdity of the title of this thread is funny.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Lol. This thread is the funniest thing I've seen all week.


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

What? No.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Fun Fact: Gorillas have the smallest testicles of any primate:

http://scienceblogs.com/primatediaries/2009/08/17/those-cheating-testicles-or-who/


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

arnie said:


> Fun Fact: Gorillas have the smallest testicles of any primate:
> 
> http://scienceblogs.com/primatediaries/2009/08/17/those-cheating-testicles-or-who/


Slanderous tripe! :wife I can out-ball any human here!


----------



## OneIsALonelyNumber (Mar 28, 2005)

Thanks for the laugh. Kind of glad I didn't have to view those removed images.


----------



## mooncake (Jan 29, 2008)

I have to leave this thread, I'm getting too turned on.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Lol


----------



## enfield (Sep 4, 2010)

if you won't bump this thread i will. i was happy to see it for the first time. the question you pose is a dignified one.


----------



## M90 (Jan 10, 2013)

wat

I dont even-


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Mmmm gorilla muscles. Sexy.


----------



## nullptr (Sep 21, 2012)

Ape In Space, you would be an awesome berserker in my grand armée. Once the intellectual revolution is over I'm sure a women would find you attractive, if not we'll genetically engineer one. I'm promoting you to captain of the N.I.R Kong, or 2nd finest airship, congrats comrade :clap.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

enfield said:


> if you won't bump this thread i will. i was happy to see it for the first time. the question you pose is a dignified one.


I'm so glad you bumped this thread :clap


----------

